# Pat Burke: He came, He played, He...mostly warmed the bench



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Pat Burke's future with the Suns is uncertain to say the least. But what we do know, is possible the greatest benchwarmer the league has come to know, might be leaving us. We pay tribute to the Irish man, by sharing videos, photos and favorite moments of this legend-to-be. I shall start.....

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

He is Irish.

Will he return to Europe?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

God bless that man. Basically he'd be blessing himself then, but whatever. He will be missed.

My favorite memories of him were his videos with LB. They are so perfect for eachother comedy wise.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ndFCCiohVoM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ndFCCiohVoM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YUwNeZyGngo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YUwNeZyGngo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cCIdn7uCL4g"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cCIdn7uCL4g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dude, that Pat Burke for congress thing was the funniest thing i've seen since "Dude, there's a pig behind that fence! We could totally eat that pig!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Why have I never seen that Burke for Congress video before? That was hilarious!


----------



## skatesb16 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm gonna miss Pat. Representing Ireland in the NBA! But I heard he was most likely going back to play in Europe.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

What a guy Pat is. I'm going to miss the hell outta him.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Funny how my Pat Burke video in the first post is the one that seems to get viewed the most. :biggrin:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You couldn't ask for a better 12th man. The crowd loves him, his teammates love him and he knows how to get the crowd and the team going. AND in those 2 minutes or so of playing time he brings a lot of energy to the floor and everyone loves to watch him play. I say keep him! But if not...I really do hope SOMEONE will pick him up.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

AND 1!!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> AND 1!!


lol.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sunsfan81 said:


>


I think the 1st picture is him yelling "Where's My Beer!?".


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/evc2-583cWs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/evc2-583cWs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

_Pat Burke led the Irish into battle during the 1402 war_​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_oVqRi5I6Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_oVqRi5I6Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_oVqRi5I6Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_oVqRi5I6Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


:rofl:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh my god. I was laughing SO SO SO hard when I saw that 'Pat Burke Goes Back' video hahahahaha oh my.

'Weak sauce.'


----------

